# Shrimp boat???



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I am looking for someone who shrimps commercial or personal, I have always wanted to go on shrimp boat just to see how it is done if you have a shrimp boat and don't mind someone tagging along I will do my part, if anyone knows of anyone with shrimp boat please pass the word on .... Thank you


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

something i always wanted to do too ,,,tell me what you think about it,


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I've always wanted to do the same, too. There are some boats in Biloxi that are set up to take people out and trawl.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a friend who runs one in the bay, I'll see what he has to say about taking someone along.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like to go sometime too. Sounds like he could have a free crew if we wouldnt get in the way.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I used to shrimp in Miss. Sound. I had a very kind fellow show me how to do it. Not hard once you get used to it. I used a 19' boat initially, then when I got a 31', we used the same net and boards. It's fun when you're catching shrimp. It sucks when you don't. I had some GREAT trips, lots of semi great and a handful of stinkers. Opening day was the time to fill the freezer. I think Alabama still allows rec shrimping, I don't think Fl does. If they did, I sure give it another whack!


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

That would be a cool time!!


----------

